# How to disable DRL with stock Switch on 2002 Jetta



## mattwitt (Jul 18, 2002)

As the title says, how do you disable the daytime running lights? I saw someone just used a piece of tape on the swithc and another where you have to dismantle the car and tear apart a relay.. Which is right and the easiest? Thanks, I wish the search was up so i didnt have to ask...


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: How to disable DRL with stock Switch on 2002 Jetta (mattwitt)*

the easiest way is to pop out the switch and put tape on the pug that say TPL or TFL and plug the harness back on to the switch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo20v18 (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: How to disable DRL with stock Switch on 2002 Jetta (mattwitt)*

I have switch in my lap right now cause I'm doing the same thing. Put a piece of tape, or break off, the TFL tab in the back of the switch.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to disable DRL with stock Switch on 2002 Jetta (mattwitt)*

Matt,
Check this out:
Step by step using pictures for MK4's:
http://www.vwenthusiast.com/technical/drl/tech.drl.html
Later,


----------



## DELISI (May 2, 2002)

*Re: How to disable DRL with stock Switch on 2002 Jetta (nater)*

that tfl tape trick did not work for me!!!!! Pull the relay and do it the right way!.....


----------



## mattwitt (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: How to disable DRL with stock Switch on 2002 Jetta (DELISI)*

Thanks for the info!!! The tape trick did work for me... I found that the trick is to use heavy tape and douple it up... It also doesn't hurt to spread apart the connector with a small jewelers screwdriver to make it a little looser so it doesnt cut through the tape when you put the switch back in. It works great!!


----------



## mattwitt (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: How to disable DRL with stock Switch on 2002 Jetta (mattwitt)*

Just a thought, what exactly are you doing when you tape over that prong on the back of the switch, over mangling the relay? Does anybody have a schematic or can explain what goes on, as well the the pros/cons of doing it one way over another....


----------



## weedeater1 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: How to disable DRL with stock Switch on 2002 Jetta (mattwitt)*

The TFL pin supplies power to the low beam circuit when switch is in the OFF position.
The relay (176) switches on/off based on the parking brake position. 'Adjusting' the relay so that it doesn't switch prevents power (from the TFL pin) from reaching the low beam circuit. 
You could just remove the relay, but one of its other functions is to turn on the 'BRAKE' indicator on the instrument cluster.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: How to disable DRL with stock Switch on 2002 Jetta (DELISI)*

Tape worked for me. Brake indicator works, too. Simple mod took less than five minutes. Use quality electical tape.


----------

